# 6 Series cabriolet interior photo



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks Alex, looks sweet!

(Except the Slushbox)


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

So that's how the HUD projector looks...interesting. And they are *so* lying about leg-room for rear passengers 

You da man, Alex!


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Absolutely beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

looking great other than the step :thumbup: 

Just wondering if a M3 steering wheel would make it look that much better...


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

rost12 said:


> So that's how the HUD projector looks...interesting. And they are *so* lying about leg-room for rear passengers
> 
> You da man, Alex!


Remember, rear space is significantly less in convertibles...


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

oooooo, AHHHHHH! :thumbup: Thanks for the pic, Alex.


----------

